# NH riding pants



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Aanstadt Deerskin Bareback Breeches Linda Parelli's 26 - eBay (item 150322202751 end time Feb-14-10 06:20:32 PST)


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

$3500 is alot to pay for some used pants. Anybody that buys these is a true Parelli coolaid drinker. I wonder how much a pair of Parelli horseman socks cost or maybe some dirty Parelli underwear?


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

ok now that is just ridiculous...
oh underwear would definitely be more expensive...it's "up close and personal"

I'm a Parelli follower but that's like paying $3000 for a tissue that Johnny Depp used. I have that same brand of breeches (it was given to me) and I LOVE them to death but not worth $3500 lol


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

To think I ride in $15 Wranglers. Must be something wrong.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hahahaahahahaa


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I like Parelli too but I agree , that is taking it just a little bit too far. Perhaps if I were tiny enough to fit into Lindas riding pants then I will be able to ride w/ and tour the world with Pat too ...lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> To think I ride in $15 Wranglers. Must be something wrong.


 
But do your wranglers allow you to *BOND* with your horse?


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> $3500 is alot to pay for some used pants. Anybody that buys these is a true Parelli coolaid drinker. I wonder how much a pair of Parelli horseman socks cost or maybe some dirty Parelli underwear?




I somehow thought that you might latch on to that idea Kevin and I am willing to put up money to see you in a pair!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> But do your wranglers allow you to *BOND* with your horse?


The horse seems to think so..


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Marecare said:


> I somehow thought that you might latch on to that idea Kevin and I am willing to put up money to see you in a pair!


If I bought the pants then I could try them on and say I had almost gotten into Linda Parelli's pants!! I would have to complete more levels and practice the butt picker game before I could wear the Parelli underwear.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

maybe I should try selling my breeches on ebay...maybe I could get a good amount for it


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

SavvyHearts said:


> maybe I should try selling my breeches on ebay...maybe I could get a good amount for it


Be sure to include pictures


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> $3500 is alot to pay for some used pants. Anybody that buys these is a true Parelli coolaid drinker. I wonder how much a pair of Parelli horseman socks cost or maybe some dirty Parelli underwear?













Kevin, I couldn't agree more. PT Barnum was right....there IS a suck.er born every minute!! LOL!!!


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Be sure to include pictures


oh yes of course.... maybe even edit out my face and put someone's face there that is famous...maybe that could get me double the money...

any offers? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I think you guys are all being really unfair. Those pants just might have some authentic Linda Parelli crotch stains on them! There is no price too great for LP crotch stains!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, KG, you made me hurt myself ROFLMFAO!!!! I wouldn't pay $3500 for a horse, let alone a pair of used pants that I could probably never wear. I can just see some devotee with them pinned to the wall and the rub the deerskin butt patch before they ride thinking it will make them a horseman by association or maybe some magical leprechuan (sp?) luck or something.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I clicked watch. I just had to. I want to know if there's someone out there that would actually pay that much for some PANTS.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I call dibs on the grilled cheese with Linda's face on it.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

The asking price actually seems quite fair. . .by Parelli standards. . .when you consider how much _they_ charge for most of their gadgets.:lol:

I wonder if Savvy Club members would be able to get a discount on the pants, too?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*"I'm expensive!"*

Fact: Linda's rich & wants to be at least $3500 richer. Fact: She said openly on a dvd, "I'm expensive; ask Pat!" So, she's not hiding these facts, to her credit.  The rich who feign lack, & hide their spending are the hypocrites.:wink:


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

SavvyHearts said:


> that's like paying $3000 for a tissue that Johnny Depp used.


And that would be wrong?:lol:


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Who the heck would buy underwear or a shirt? just get this Parelli shirt of some girl riding a horse naked:
Jr. Spaghetti Tank - CafePress
On a sie note, this shirt made me puke:
Google Image Result for http://images5.cafepress.com/product/226888305v1_225x225_Front.jpg
It could sound kinda wrong,too, if you think about it:

*Did someone say Parelli underwear? I got some! :
*
















*CafePress.com : Product Information

*


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thank you Kevin for making my day!! Too funny..


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Do the pants come with a whippy stick or a carrot? Now THAT I might pay for...


----------

